# My Website..



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*post deleted*


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOVE IT! very nice colors  and simple theme ^_^ cant wait to see the final product


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Its a very clean layout and thats what i like most about them. Easy to navigate user friendly and it catches my attention. Good job!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

The site looks great..all your hard work is paying off.. Congratulations


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

cant wiat to see the final product!! looks good so far ive just totally re-done mine too. its my homepage


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks fantastic! cant wait to see the final product and have a good look round


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

its really good! x


----------



## Digipup (Dec 13, 2009)

Very cool! Looks great!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Did I miss something? Where did the site go? lol


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

just thought that myself! saw it the other day, but now it's gone!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

snazzychi said:


> just thought that myself! saw it the other day, but now it's gone!


My sever got deleted  in result, my pictures got removed  so had to delete the post


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

oh dear! well at least i saw it! it looked fab! x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg...how in the world did it get dleted


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

That's strange isn't it for the server to just delete a site?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Small But Mighty said:


> My sever got deleted  in result, my pictures got removed  so had to delete the post


Thats typical isnt it. You put all that hard work into something and then it all dissapears! Did you manage to save any of it suzanne? x


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Nooo sorry I worded it wrong, it didn't delete the website it rewrote my image folder as server was getting updated


----------

